# Do U need 2 cutout sublimation printouts before applying?



## Fran3 (Oct 2, 2013)

1 - Once you print the image on the sublimation paper do you need to cut around the edges before transferring the image to a tee shirt?

2 - We are about to order this unit from Cobra...

WorkForce 7110 Printer with
Dye SublimationCS/4 ink CIS kit installed

Is that one OK to get started?

3 - How many impressions can it do in ah hour?

4 - Anybody know the max impressions per day for that unit?

5 - We were going to buy our paper from Cobra as well just to keep it simple... What other sources should we look at?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## stargraphics (Nov 20, 2007)

Only the ink is transferred to the substrate being printed so no need to cut around the image.
You made a good choice in buying from Cobra because I've found their prices to be fair, the ink is very good quality and they can help you with all phases of the process including providing color profiles.
It sounds like you are just getting started in sublimation printing so you are going to need to read as much as you can via the internet including these forums. You will have lots of questions. The process is pretty straight forward, but you will experience some frustrations and it's a constant learning process. You'll encounter lots of little problems along the way, nothing too big, but you'll need to learn how to diagnose and solve for yourself. Good luck


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Fran , your pm box is full please delete your pm's.


----------



## Fran3 (Oct 2, 2013)

OK, I've emptied the PM mailbox. Thanks for the help.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

No you don't need to cut however you can if you like.
The only reason you really would want to trim your print is if your paper is smaller than your heat platen and you don't want to see the press lines when doing fabric. Hard substrates doesn't matter really. By trimming close to the graphic the paper press lines are less noticeable.

How many pages you can print is in the printer specifications. Its dependent on the size and colors of the print and so if your looking for a exact answer not gonna find one. Check the printer specs for a idea on what it will print.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought Printers from Staples, and bought the ink/cis from another vendor. Another Vendor meaning Not Staples. 

Either way it works great. Two issues with Ink (nothing bad against the vendor). One, if not used daily, it does clog. Two, the cartridges goes bad or the battery inside goes bad or looses it charge. You need to change the cartridge. 

God's speed, know you'll do well with your new machine and provider.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

freebird1963 said:


> No you don't need to cut however you can if you like.
> The only reason you really would want to trim your print is *If your paper is smaller than your heat platen and you don't want to see the press lines when doing fabric.* Hard substrates doesn't matter really. By trimming close to the graphic the paper press lines are less noticeable.
> 
> How many pages you can print is in the printer specifications. Its dependent on the size and colors of the print and so if your looking for a exact answer not gonna find one. Check the printer specs for a idea on what it will print.


I think you have typo Mark, my paper is always smaller than my heat platens, which are 16 x 20. I don't have press line issues nor trim to avoid them. The trimming exception would be if I have a solid shape like a square or rectangle then I trim.


----------

